# New Title from Northampton Press



## Don Kistler (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm pleased to announce the newest offering from the Northampton Press. It is a new edition of "The Distinguishing Traits of Christian Character" by Gardiner Spring. This work, first published in 1813, and some years ago in paperback form by Presbyterian and Reformed, has been completely retypeset and slightly modernized. 

Spring used Jonathan Edwards's classic "Treatise on Religious Affections" as the basis for his work. It shows that there are certain marks that professing believers have that do not prove them to be regenerate; and there are certain marks that only a true believer can have. 

This 152 page hardback book, printed on acid-free paper, is due to be released by November 10, though I expect it earlier than that. The retail cost for this book is $18, but can be yours for $13 plus shipping and handling costs. After November 10, the price goes up.

To order, go to The Northampton Press. Though the book is not shown, it is already in the shopping cart.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Don. Ordered mine along with something else.

Be Encouraged,
Randy


----------



## Don Kistler (Oct 27, 2009)

Our new title, "The Distinguishing Traits of Christian Character" by Gardiner Spring, is scheduled to arrive here on Thursday, October 29. The pre-publication price is good until November 10, as previously stated, but the book will be here two weeks early.

Get 'em while they're hot!


----------



## baron (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you Don, just seen this post and ordered the book plus The Christian on the Mount by Thomas Watson.


----------



## Don Kistler (Oct 28, 2009)

"The Distinguishing Traits of Christian Character" by Gardiner Spring arrived today. So they are ready to ship out right away.


----------

